# Sound Problem



## MrTroble (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen 

ich hab mal wieder ein(oder immer noch) ein Sound problem
was zur hölle bedeutet

java.io.IOException: mark/reset not supported

IOExeption ist ein algemeines einausgabe problem
aber wie grig ich das mark und reset zeug weg

Problem Code:

```
public static void playSoundAPI(final String URL , final boolean Replay){	 
if(PlaySound.getBoolean("!Mute", true)){
	 new Thread(new Runnable() {


		public void run() {
    Mixer.Info[] m = AudioSystem.getMixerInfo();
    mix = AudioSystem.getMixer(m[0]);


    DataLine.Info det = new DataLine.Info(Clip.class, null);


    try{clip = (Clip)mix.getLine(det);}
   catch(LineUnavailableException ex){ ex.printStackTrace(); }


    try{
  AudioInputStream inputStream =                                                        AudioSystem.getAudioInputStream(getClass().getResourceAsStream(URL));


   		clip = AudioSystem.getClip();
   	        clip.open(inputStream);


   	        System.out.println(URL);
   	        System.out.printf(mix.getMixerInfo().getDescription() + "%n");
   	        System.out.println(clip.getMicrosecondLength() + "micSek");
    }
     catch(LineUnavailableException e){e.printStackTrace();}
     catch(IOException e){e.printStackTrace();System.out.println("it locks like the file is not found");}
     catch(UnsupportedAudioFileException e){System.out.println("it locks like the Sound has an incorect format");}
    
clip.start();


    while(true){
    if(clip.getMicrosecondLength() == clip.getMicrosecondPosition()){
   	 clip.stop();
   	if(Replay){run();
}else{
Thread.yield();}}
		
}}}
	 ).start();
}
}
```


----------



## RalleYTN (14. Aug 2015)

Ich habe eine Bibleotheck geschrieben, die es extrem einfach macht Sounds zu spielen und Teilweise zu manipulieren. Kannst dir ja mal mein Video angucken:


----------



## MrTroble (22. Aug 2015)

habe ich mitlerweile hin bekommen lag am Inputstream habe ich uber ne Url mit nem BufferdInputstream hin bekommen aber danke habe mir trotz dem mal angeschaut hab die Frage in die Kommands geschrieben wegen ev 3Dsound


----------



## RalleYTN (22. Aug 2015)

Hab ich beantwortet


----------

